# Gelbe Blätter an Seerose?



## pogibonsi (2. Juni 2016)

Habe an einer Seerose zwei Blätter, die sich mehr und mehr orange-gelbe verfärben. Werden die einfach nur welk oder kann das auch eine Krankheit sein?


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juni 2016)

Das ist normal, wenn die Blätter das zeitliche segnen zieht die Pflanze restliche Nährstoffe aus dem Blatt und das sieht dann so aus.
Hast du deine Seerosen gedüngt? Wenn nein dann kann auch das der Grund sein. Wenn Seerosen hungern ziehen sie aus älteren Blättern vorzeitig die Nährstoffe um damit neue Blätter produzieren zu können. Das schwächt dann auch die Blühfreudigkeit der Pflanze.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Uwe,
es ist normal, dass "ältere" Blätter an einem Rhizomende gelb werden, und dann absterben. Ist die Seerose neu, ist das noch ein kleines Wurzelstück? Wenn das Wasser bei mir kalt ist, treiben auch bei mir die größeren Rhizome nur so dünne Stiele und kleine Blätter (rote, die sich dann später grün färben - oder eben gelb werden).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2016)

Hi Uwe,

wie lang sitzt die denn schon. Wenn das net gerade ein vor 2-3 Wochen frisch gesetztes winziges Seerosenrhizomstückchen ist hungert die Seerose 

wie schon geschrieben wurde stößt sie dann die älteren Blätter schon vorzeitig ab - im allgemeinen lebt ein einzelnes Blatt seine 6-8 Wochen - da sie nicht alle versorgen kann. Weitere Anzeichen fürn Nährstoffmangel wären kleine Blattgrößen und sehr dünne Blattstiele. Sitzt die nur in dem groben, sauberen Kies?

MfG Frank


----------



## pogibonsi (14. Juni 2016)

Die Pflanze wurde Ende letztes Jahr gepflanzt, in einen großen Pflanzentopf. Naja, 6-8 Wochen sind die Blätter schon alt, von daher passt das ja.

Ich weiss allerdings nicht was es für eine Seerose ist und vermute, dass sie zu tief steht. Sie kommt in dem Topf in ca. 1 m Tiefe aus der Erde (Teicherde). Meine Frau hatte sie mitgebracht und sagte, die sollte tief stehen können. Die Blätter sind aber schon klein und geblüht hat sie bisher noch nie. Ich bin allerdings ein Warmduscher, wenn das Wasser mal richtig warm ist, steig ich in den Teich und stelle was unter den Topf...


----------

